# Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!



## Tim1974 (17. September 2011)

*Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hallo,

ich hab lange keine Echtzeitstrategiespiele mehr gespielt, nun habe ich einen neuen Rechner und würde gerne mal wieder damit loslegen.
Früher hat mir das Spiel "Emperor" am besten gefallen, aber auch C&C Generäle und früher auch Starcraft.
Ich möchte nur ein Spiel, bei dem ich eine Basis und anschließend eine Armee aufbauen muß, was ich nicht mag sind Level, wo ich schon Einheiten habe und mich mit denen durchschlagen muß, ohne neue produzieren zu können. Am meisten Spaß macht es mir eine möglichst sichere große Basis mit strategisch durchdachten Verteidigungsanlagen zu errichten und diese immer weiter zu vergrößern, parallel dazu Armeen aufzubauen. Ich spiele lieber mit modernen Einheiten als mit Reitern, Rittern und Co. das soll aber kein K.O.Kriterium für diese Spiele sein.

Das Spiel müßte unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit laufen, auf  folgender Hardware:
* Intel Core i3-2100 (Sandy Bridge; 2 Cores, 4 Threads; 3,1 GHz)
* Z68-Board
* 4 GB DDR3-1333 Dualchannel
* GeForce GTS 450 (1 GB GDDR5)
* 500 GB SATA2-Platte mit noch genug freiem Platz

Was mich stören würde wäre eine Pflichtregistrierung oder eine ständige Internetverbindung beim Spielen, beides wäre für mich ein Grund ein anderes Spiel zu kaufen. Gegen eine online-Aktivierung wie bei Windows XP oder 7 hab ich dagegen überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

*StarCraft 2* - auf Schwierigkeitsgrad Brutal  das ist eine echte Herausforderung, das kann ich dir sagen !
Muss man sich zwar registrieren (kann falsche Daten angeben, keine sorge), man kann es aber auch Offline spielen(so mache ichs ), ohne DVD im Laufwerk.
Kannst auch eine Demo herunterladen mit den ersten vier Missionen.

PS: Emperor war echt Cool


----------



## DaxTrose (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Welches ich Dir ans Herz legen kann ist C&C3 Tiberium Wars. Gibts für 10,-€, sieht noch einigermaßen schick aus, läuft auf Deiner Hardware in HD mehr als flüssig in den höchsten Einstellungen und braucht keine ständige Internetverbindung. 
Ansonsten noch WarCraft 3, aber das ist ja dann wieder Fantasy. Von den aktuellen kann ich auch nur StarCraft 2 empfehlen, aber wie schon gesagt, musst Du Dich dafür registrieren - lohnt sich meiner Meinung aber!


----------



## Zergoras (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

StarCraft 2 - Wings of Liberty, alles andere is sche!ße. 
Aber offline wirst du keinen Spaß damit haben, im Multiplayer gehts nämlich erst richtig los.


----------



## Yellowant (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Bin auch für Starcraft2 schau dir dazu doch einfach mein ein Replay von einem Onlinegame an.

VODs - HomerJ Show

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Warum immer gleich alle auf den Online-Multiplayer-Part anspringen wenn sie von SC2 reden  
Leute er sucht kein Online Teil, das hätte er ja erwähnt ! Und nicht jeder will auch Online zocken, schon mal daran gedacht, ich denke nicht.


> Aber offline wirst du keinen Spaß damit haben, im Multiplayer gehts nämlich erst richtig los.


Sagte der Online süchtige der nur Online-Multiplayer spielt 
*@Yellowant*
Wenn man SC2 nur an HomerJ bewerten müsste würden viel weniger SC2 spielen, der Typ ist einfach generell nicht aussagekräftig, und zeigt auch nichts über die Kampagne.

Die Kampagne ist bombastisch Monumental, einfach nur grandios, und meiner Meinung nach das beste am Spiel  (pssst persönliche Anmerkung )


----------



## El-Pucki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Wo du grade die Demo angesprochen hast, kann man sich die irgendwo runterladen wo es schneller geht als mit dem Blizzard Downloader?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Du könntest dir mal Anno 1404 ansehen, da ist es nicht so sehr der kämpferische Schwerpunkt!
Etwas betagter ist Schlacht um Mittelerde 2!
Schön wäre auch Sins of a Solar Empire!


----------



## Justitia (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Starcraft II ist zu empfehlen, da du auch schon den ersten Teil gespielt hast.
Keine Internetverbindung nötig im Einzelspieler , in mehreren sprachen zum herunterladen, durch viele Patches bereits so gut wie ausgereift(obwohl die meiste Fehlerbehebung den MP betrifft), Schwierigkeitsgrade gehen von sehr leicht bis brutal, auch einsteigerfeundlich durch die Szenarios, die Videos sind sehr sehr gut geworden, die Geschichte kann sich sehen lassen. PUNKT.



DennisHH schrieb:


> Wo du grade die Demo angesprochen hast, kann man sich die irgendwo runterladen wo es schneller geht als mit dem Blizzard Downloader?


 Die meisten die sich darüber beklagen das der Download zu langsam geht haben Peer-to-Peer (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben) eingeschaltet beim Blizzard-Downloader, musst ausschalten dann gehts schneller.


----------



## Zergoras (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Warum immer gleich alle auf den Online-Multiplayer-Part anspringen wenn sie von SC2 reden
> Leute er sucht kein Online Teil, das hätte er ja erwähnt ! Und nicht jeder will auch Online zocken, schon mal daran gedacht, ich denke nicht.
> 
> Sagte der Online süchtige der nur Online-Multiplayer spielt
> ...


 

Was tust du, nachdem du die Kampagne dreimal durch hast und alles gesehen hast? Gegen die lächerliche Ki spielen? StarCraft 2 lebt vom Multiplayer, das ist einfach so. Ich sag ja auch nichts gegen die Kampagne, die ist wirklich gut, aber trotzdem wirds im Singleplayer schnell öde und langweilig. 
Und bitte, was ist das für ein Ton, den du dir da erlaubst. Komm mal wieder auf den Teppich.


----------



## Xel'Naga (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Tja wenn ich so eine lächerliche Arroganz schon lese wird mir spei übel, wenn dir was an einem Spiel gefällt muss es unbeding auch den anderen gefallen, andere Präferenzen kann es nach deinem eingenommenen Denkschema gar nicht geben.
Schon im Vorhinein zu behaupten das den anderen etwas mehr gefallen wird als etwas anderes ist schon ein echt starkes Stück was du hier ablieferst.


> nachdem du die Kampagne dreimal durch hast und alles gesehen hast? Gegen die *lächerliche* Ki spielen?


Also das sagt doch wohl alles, ohne Worte. 


> StarCraft 2 *lebt* vom Multiplayer, das ist einfach so.


Muss ich mich wohl selbst Zitieren 





> Sagte der Online süchtige der nur Online-Multiplayer spielt





> Aber offline wirst du keinen Spaß damit haben, im Multiplayer gehts nämlich erst richtig los.


Alles außer dem Multiplayer scheint bei dir keinen hohen stellenwert zu haben so das du gar nicht in Betracht ziehst das es Spieler gibt die sich nicht im geringsten oder nicht hauptsächlich für den Multiplayer Interessieren.
Ich spiele beides sehr gerne, aber primär habe ich es mir gekauft wegen der Kampagne !


----------



## Liza (18. September 2011)

C&C 3 Tiberium Wars + Addons würde ich empfehlen. Auf großer Karte gegen 3-4 Computer Gegner macht es richtig Spaß eine Basis zu bauen. Die Nachfolgenden C&C Teile sind leider nicht mehr so gut gewesen.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

ICh kann die age of empires reihe und Star craft 2 nur empfehlen.
Die beiden spiele machen auch im singelplayer modus spaß.


----------



## alexcologne (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hi,

kann dir die Story und Kamp von Starcraft 2 auch echt empfehlen.
Super erzählung großes Kino besser wie alles sonst was die letzten Jahre gekommen ist und von Leicht bis Brutal gibt es mehere 
grade! Bei leicht läuft das Spiel langsamer und die Einheiten sind schwächer gegen die man kämpf. Ab glaube ich Schwer wird der Online Modus für Einheiten und geschwindigkeit genommen. OB dir das passt kann du Ausprobieren man kann auch jederzeit während der Story das Level wieder Anpassen von Mission zu Mission.

Ansonsten gibt es nicht so viel würde dir am meisten noch C&C Generäls empfehlen oder Supre Commander 2 bei beiden wird aber die Story nicht so gut mitgesetzt.

Gruß


----------



## Zergoras (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich so eine lächerliche Arroganz schon lese wird mir spei übel, wenn dir was an einem Spiel gefällt muss es unbeding auch den anderen gefallen, andere Präferenzen kann es nach deinem eingenommenen Denkschema gar nicht geben.
> Schon im Vorhinein zu behaupten das den anderen etwas mehr gefallen wird als etwas anderes ist schon ein echt starkes Stück was du hier ablieferst.
> 
> Also das sagt doch wohl alles, ohne Worte.
> ...



Die Ki ist lächerlich, Punkt aus. Da gibt es keine Herausforderung. Wenn du nicht unterdimensional schlecht bist, dann hast du da langeweile. 
Wodurch ist StarCraft groß geworden, was hält das Spiel so lange noch am Leben? Ja genau, der Singleplayer...not. Ich behaupte nicht, dass es keine Leute gibt, die den Singleplayer bevorzugen und den Multiplayer gar nicht spielen wollen. Aber wer StarCraft 2 kauft tut das wegen dem Multiplayer, der Rest ist die absolute Minderheit. Offline wird nach einiger Zeit die Luft raus sein, die Möglichkeiten sind da begrenzt.
Und ich sage es nochmal, achte bitte mal auf deine Umgangsform, auch wenn du noch Minderjährig bist. Mit solchen Leuten hat es nämlich sonst überhaupt keinen Sinn zu diskutieren.


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Also du bekräftigst bei deinen Posts immer wieder deine Online sucht, mehr aber auch nicht.


> was hält das Spiel so lange noch am Leben? Ja genau, der Singleplayer...not



Was heißt hier am leben erhalten, bist du betrunken von der Blizzard-Propaganda oder von deiner Online Sucht ? Du redest hier schon wieder *Ausschließlich* vom Multiplayer ! Ausschließlich !
Nur weil der Online Multiplayer so wie du sagst "noch am Leben ist" oder besser gesagt (halbwegs) aktiv ist, impliziert das doch nicht dass das GANZE Spiel vom MP abhängig ist. 
Deine Kindlichen Äußerungen lassen ahnen das du nur oberflächliche Gedanken/Präferenzen bezüglich des Spiels hast, weil du nur den Online-Multiplayer als reine Qualität des Spiels akzeptierst.


> Offline wird nach einiger Zeit die Luft raus sein, die Möglichkeiten sind da begrenzt.


Deine Meinung, dein Pech, wenn es bei dir so ist ist das natürlich schade für dich. Zb: Noch nie was vom Editor gehört ?! Ich habe schon einige selbst erstellte Karten erzeugt mit Missionen (wie in der Kampagne).


> Aber wer StarCraft 2 kauft tut das wegen dem Multiplayer, der Rest ist die absolute Minderheit.


Ja ne is klar ^^ 
Voreingenommenheit ist anscheinend dein schlimmster feind.


> Und ich sage es nochmal, achte bitte mal auf deine Umgangsform, auch  wenn du noch Minderjährig bist. Mit solchen Leuten hat es nämlich sonst  überhaupt keinen Sinn zu diskutieren.


Also der Satz grenzt schon an absurde Lächerlichkeit, jeder merkt doch sofort das (wenn dies überhaupt bei unserer Diskussion bei jemanden zutrifft) dies eher umgekehrt der Fall ist.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Ich persönlich spiele aktuell sehr viel StarCraft II und kann es nur empfehlen.
Die Einzelspielerkampange macht meines Erachtens sehr viel Spaß und ist gut und interessant gestaltet, auch wenn ich finde, dass sie nicht mehr so gut wie damals im ersten Teil ist. Spielen solltest Du sie aber auf alle Fälle, da sie wie in Blizzards bisherigen Echtzeitstrategiespielen nicht nur Beiwerk ist, sondern ein großer Teil des Spiels. Hast Du sie durch, kannst Du auf Achievement-Jagd gehen (welche, glaube ich, eine Internetverbindung voraussetzt). Solltest Du keine Lust mehr darauf haben geht es problemlos im Mehrspielermodus weiter, der für viele auch den einzigen Grund darstellt, StarCraft II zu spielen. Da das Spiel (wohl) auch mit Hinblick auf professionellen eSport entwickelt wurde und weiterhin wird erhälst Du hier vermutlich für einige Jahre noch ein gut ausgewogenes und gepflegtes Spiel.

Was gäbe es sonst noch? Eine etwas ältere Alternative, die mir persönlich gut gefiel, wäre Supreme Commander, welches ein entferntes Sci-Fi-Szenario behandelt. Das Spiel unterscheidet sich dahingehend von den meisten anderen Kandidaten durch den starken Fokus auf "Macro", also Koordination von Basenbau, Produktion, Ressourcenmanagement usw., außerdem kann man sich da auch mal richtig einigeln und starke Verteidigung aufbauen. ^^ Das Spiel erhielt positive wie auch etwas schlechtere Bewertungen und ist nicht jedermanns Sache, ist aber auf alle Fälle mehr als einen Blick wert. Inzwischen auch sehr günstig zu erhalten bietet es eine nette Kampange, dafür aber auch einen weniger populären Mehrspielermodus.

Aktueller wäre da noch R.U.S.E., das im zweiten Weltkrieg angesiedelt ist und wohl auch sehr auf Strategie und weniger auf schnelle Action setzt. Selber gespielt habe ich es bisher leider nicht, allerdings findest Du da auch einige frische Ideen, die sonst selten umgesetzt wurden. Allerdings baust Du hier auch keine wirklich großen Basen, sondern spielst eher verteilt auf der Karte.

Das sind die drei Spiele, die mir spontan einfallen. Es gäbe noch ältere Spiele (z.B. die Earth 21XX-Serie, aber da kenne ich die Lauffähigkeit unter Win7 nicht). Schau einfach mal hier und da rein, es gibt da schon ne nette Auswahl. 

Viel Spaß wünscht
der schwarze Quader


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hallo zusammen, danke für die vielen Tips, nur schade das durch meine Fragen irgendwie ein Streit entstanden ist...

Zum Thema Offline-Online-Spielen muß ich sagen, daß ich mit Online-Spielen bisher noch wenig Erfahrungen habe. Irgendwie muß ich gestehen, ist es mir absolut nicht geheuer so lange durchgehend mit einer IP online zu bleiben und das ohne wirklich einen Überblick über das System zu haben, weil ich ja voll ins Spiel vertieft wäre... Aber gut, das soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, daß ich beim Onlinespielen ja nie genau weiß gegen wen ich gerade spiele, wie stark diese Person ist usw.. Also weiß ich nie genau ob ich mich über einen Sieg freuen oder über eine Niederlage ärgern muß. Eine KI ist immer gleichstark, da kann ich mich besser drann messen und es gibt wirklich gute KIs.

Zurück zum Thema, ich habe C&C3 gekauft, gabs für 10 Euro im Angebot, leider klappt die Installation nicht, angeblich ist der Code den man eingeben muß inkorrekt, ich hab ihn aber mehrfach sehr genau kontrolliert, er nimmt ihn einfach nicht an! Sowas habe ich bisher noch bei keinem Spiel erlebt! 
Werd es wohl also umtauschen müssen und dann Anno 1404 oder AoE III nehmen, was ist eigentlich mit World in Conflict? Das gibts für ca. 5 Euro als Angebot!

Grüße Tim


----------



## alexcologne (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hi,

World in Conflict hat mir selber nicht gefallen. Es ist meiner Meinung auch mehr ein Action-Strat gemisch Spiel. Es wird kein Aufbau durchgeführt.

Ich empfehle dir wirklich die Kamp von Starcraft 2. Sie ist toll macht Spaß und bis auf die Reg bei Blizzard musst du für die Kampagne nicht Online sein.

Der Multiplayer teil von SC2 ist auch gut gelöst. Wenn du ca. 15 Spiele gemacht hast dort in der Liga wirst du ziemlich gut richtig eingestufft und es werden gegner gesucht bei dehnen die Chance bei
50:50 stehtehen das du gewinnst. Gewinnst du viel bekommst du vom System gegner die vermeintlich besser sind bzw verlierst du anders herum.
Starcraft 2 will jeden bei einer 50:50 Win Rate halten. Das Funktioniert auch es sei den du wirst schnell besser und bist sehr tief eingestiegen.
Es gibt in SC2 nur zwei Bereich wo es nicht funktionert.
1: Du gehörst zu den 30 Besten in Europa von ca 400000 Spielern. Du gewinnst dann mehr als 50% deiner Spiele.
2: Du gehörst zu den schlechtesten 50 Spielern von 400000. Du wirst mehr Spiele Verlieren. Beides ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
Meist sind die schlechtesten nur für paar Tage ganz unten. Du wirst dann innerhalb der Liga immer nur gegen ählich Starke Spielen also dabei mal keine Sorge.

Grüße


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Mein Geheimtipp ist Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Ich verstehe gar nicht warum das Spiel nicht bekannter ist. 

Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance (DVD-ROM) [Software Pyramide]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Tim1974 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hallo,

ich hab C&C3 nun umgetauscht, ein neues bekommen und diesmal klappte das mit dem CD-Code und es ist ordnungsgemäß installiert worden. Hab gleich erstmal alle Einstellungen auf Maximum und 1920x1080 eingestellt, sieht so ganz gut aus, mit voll aufgedrehtem AA und allen Details am Anschlag läuft es auf meinem Rechner mit 31 fps, wenn ich die Einstellungen auf sehr niedrig runterregel läuft es aber auch nicht mit mehr als 31 fps, laut FRAPS zumindest. 31 fps sollte doch aber schnell genug sein, oder?
Die Grafik gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, für ein Spiel was gerade mal 10 Euro kostet ist der Gesamteindruck hervorragend. Ich bin allerdings erst in Level 3 oder 4, bisher fand ich es einfach, aber ich schöpfe noch nicht die vollen Möglichkeiten aus, muß die Einheiten erst noch genauer kennenlernen mit ihren jeweiligen Stärken und Schwächen. 
Ich hoffe es kommen noch wesentlich mehr Bauoptionen(?), denn bis Level 3-4 fand ich, daß ich nicht gerade viele verschiedene Gebäude bauen konnte. Ich baue gerne Zäune oder Mauern und Wachtürme um meine Basis, das hab ich bisher noch nicht geschafft.

Über StarCraft2 denke ich trotzdem auch nach, Supreme Commander sagt mir jetzt nichts, hätte das nicht als Echtzeit-Strategie eingeordnet, kann man das nur online bestellen oder findet man das auch in großen Läden?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere gehen bei C&C 3 grundsätzlich nicht mehr als 30 fps.

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance ist Echtzeitstrategie in Reinform. Wenn dir Basisbau wichtig ist wischt das Spiel mit C&C 3 den Boden wenn du weist was ich meine. 
Ob du es noch bei den Geizblödmärkten findest weis ich nicht. Das Spiel ist ja nicht mehr das Neueste und die sind da nicht immer im Regal.

Dailymotion - Supreme Commander Forged Alliance - une vidéo Videospiele

SupCom:FA EPIC 4 way battle - YouTube


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Hmmm, du kannst dir auch mal die Dawn of War-Reihe anschauen. Es kracht, es rumst und es macht sehr viel Spaß, wenn man das Szenario mag...

Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

ich kann auch Supreme Commander sehr empfehlen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel für Windows 7 64 Bit!*

Supreme Commander ist wie Rolk schon sagt pure Echtzeitstrategie. Kaufen kannst Du das Spiel eigentlich auch normal im Laden, vermutlich dann im Bereich der Angebote/Software-Pyramide, da es eben schon älter ist. Wichtig dabei: Es gab das Add-On "Supreme Commander Forged Alliance", welches zahlreiche Verbesserungen eingeführt hat. Erst damit hat es richtig Spaß gemacht. Dieses Add-On ist netterweise auch noch alleine lauffähig, hatte ohne Grundspiel nur ein paar Einschränkungen im Mehrspielermodus meine ich (eingeschränkte Völkerwahl oder so). Du brauchst also nicht unbedingt das Grundspiel kaufen, Forged Alliance alleine lohnt sich auch schon.


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Ich glaub bei FA kann man dann in Multi-player nur die neue Alien Rasse spielen kann und nicht die alten drei, wenn du aber nur Kampagne zocksts kann es dir egal sein


----------

